# Items auf dem Form ausrichten



## Mirko07 (20. Jul 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ME-Anfänger und möchte möchte ein paar Items (TextField und StringItem) auf einem Form nebeneinander  und auch untereinander anordnen.
Was im SE mit den Layoutmangern ganz ordentlich geht, klappt im ME gar nicht... Jedenfalls bei mir
Ich bekomm die Felder immer untereinander.

eingefügt werden die Felder mit 
	
	
	
	





```
formname.append(item);
```

Gibts da eine Chance auf Heilung.

Mirko


----------



## user0001 (31. Jul 2008)

Hi.

Es gibt leider keine Abhilfe. J2ME hat leider keinen Layoutmanager, d.h. die Items füllen immer die ganze Zeile aus und neue Items werden immer darunter angeordnet.
Siehe hier ... "*Items can neither be placed freely nor can their size be set explicitly. Unfortunately, it is not possible to implement Item subclasses with a custom appearance.*"

Gruß

user0001


----------



## Mirko07 (2. Aug 2008)

Na schöner Mist.
Danke.

Gibts denn eine alternative Lösung????


----------



## MiDniGG (7. Aug 2008)

Klar gibts die. Alles selber zeichnen 

Canvas und so.


----------



## Mirko07 (10. Aug 2008)

Ja danke. Da bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig...


----------

